# Anyone know Patrick AKA cantaffordem ?



## rustjunkie (Aug 16, 2013)

*Patrick Stanley AKA cantaffordem not recommeded seller*

Trying unsuccessfully to contact.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2013)

Initiated a paypal dispute, no contact from Patrick.
A package finally showed up a few days later, *missing parts*, still no contact.
Patrick logged in to paypal and added the tracking #, so the dispute was closed in his favor.
Have emailed, messaged at facebook, and PM'd asking about the *missing parts* with no reply.
Will assume at this point the deal is done with Patrick Stanley aka cantaffordem sending an incomplete order and not interested in resolving the issue.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 26, 2013)

Had the same problem with this seller- received my parts after I initiated a Paypal dispute. I tried several emails, PMs, Paypal messages, and even got a CABE moderator to help try to contact him. All amounted to nothing. I initiated a Paypal dispute as the window began to draw to an end and got my parts a few days later.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2013)

Seems Patrick Stanley cantaffordem should be removed from this site.
There are lots of sellers here that ship very slowly, cease contact after payment, won't send tracking information, package poorly, and more.
Would like to see a "Deals" or "Feedback" forum where folks like this could be reviewed.
Great for all the good sellers here too, the positive experiences are important to hear about also.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 26, 2013)

Feedback section would be great!

I'm sure most everyone on here takes a while to take a bike apart to ship and packaging can be a lot of work, but they key is communicating that to the buyer and updating them on the progression of things.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> Had the same problem with this seller.




I've since found out that another cabe member had a problem too.
Maybe there are others...?
Had there been a "Good Deals/Bad Deals" forum at least one of us might have steered clear.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2013)

It looks like his last activity was Saturday. I agree communication is the key. I've had stuff out there for weeks and months but the seller kept me informed of what was going on and I wasn't in a big hurry. Its when people don't have the common decency to respond that I start getting upset. What say ye Patrick? V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 30, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> It looks like his last activity was Saturday. I agree communication is the key. I've had stuff out there for weeks and months but the seller kept me informed of what was going on and I wasn't in a big hurry. Its when people don't have the common decency to respond that I start getting upset. What say ye Patrick? V/r Shawn




I totally agree - I am fine with things taking time - I'd rather it be well packed etc and I always encourage people to take their time about it if they need to.  Communication obviously is key though - otherwise you are just left in the dark and that's no good.

Missing parts is out of order too obviously.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2013)

Still no contact from Patrick. Once the payment was made...ghost.


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 30, 2013)

not a good business person  

it took about 2 months to get my stuff  

good luck


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Aug 30, 2013)

*I might be able to help*

I saw in another post that this person is from Athens? I live about 15 minutes outside Athens and actually know a few Patricks that bike around the area (granted there are a probably 500-600 regular cyclists around), if you send me more info maybe I can find out who he is/talk to him? I know I'm new to the forum (just signed up today in fact) but I hate folks screwing people over on deals. 

Anyone who wants me to look into it in person, shoot me a private message and I'll ask around and see what I can find out. I ride with a group out of Athens at least once a week and can ask if anyone knows him.

Angie


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 31, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I totally agree - I am fine with things taking time - I'd rather it be well packed etc and I always encourage people to take their time about it if they need to.  Communication obviously is key though - otherwise you are just left in the dark and that's no good.
> 
> Missing parts is out of order too obviously.





Exactly- if he had said "yeah, the stuff is in my storage unit, it will be a couple weeks", that is fine. It's when you send message after message, get a moderator involved, and still hear nothing that you start to wonder. It looks as though several people here have had the same issue.


----------

